# Canyon Webcam Software required



## amunnra (Sep 15, 2008)

I've bought a canyon webcam CN-WCAM21, but when I opened the plastic it was in, I accidentally cut the CD that was in it as well. Since I don't want to test if the CD will either mess up my PC or still work, my request is to please send me the software required to install my webcam so I can use it properly and without any further problems. Many thanks,

Dean


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Can be downloaded from the Canyon website. Go here and click on the "download" box. Choose the one you need and away you go.


----------

